# PC sehr laut, wie kann ich ihn leiser machen?



## Pylonz (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo Community , mein PC ist in letzer Zeit sehr laut , vor allem beim zocken, ich würde ihn gerne leiser machen, eventuell mit einem anderen Kühler? 

Ich hab nur leider keine Ahnung welcher da Kompatibel ist und welcher da zu meinem System passt.

Mainboard: ASRock 870 Extreme3 R2.0

PRozessor: AMD Phenom II X2 550 Box, Sockel AM3

Graka : Powercolor HD5770 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express

RAM: 4GB-Kit G-Skill PC3-10667U CL9

Netzteil : be quiet! Pure Power 430 Watt / BQT L7

Festplatte : Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II

betriebssystem: windows 7 64bit
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Danke schonmal für eure Tipps. [/font]


----------



## bemuehung (29. Juli 2013)

hast du die Lärmquellen schon lokalisiert ? CPU Lüfter, Grafikkarte ? ich schätz mal beides, in welchem Gehäuse sind die Komponenten verbaut?

kleine Liste die für die meisten low-mid Setups passt 

http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-338503


----------



## Pylonz (29. Juli 2013)

Das Gehäuse heißt xigmatek asgard , es ist größten teils der Prozessor Lüfter meiner Meinung nach da er vor allem bei hoher cpu auslastung laut ist, sorry schreibe grade vom handy aus


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2013)

bemuehung schrieb:


> hast du die Lärmquellen schon lokalisiert ? CPU Lüfter, Grafikkarte ? ich schätz mal beides, in welchem Gehäuse sind die Komponenten verbaut?
> 
> kleine Liste die für die meisten low-mid Setups passt http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-338449



Link geht net

@topic

habn X4 955,
der ist sicherlich ähnlich laut wie ein X2 unter Last... mein gehäuse ist nen Xigmatek Midgard (ähnlich dem asgard)
Ich würd erstmal versuchen die Lüfter mittels BIOS einstellung runterzuregeln.

Hab meine auf minimum laufen und temperaturen waren immer in ordnung.... unter Last fährt er die Dinger halt an, dann wirds lauter, aber nicht notwendigerweise


----------



## Pylonz (29. Juli 2013)

Kann ich denn auch einen silent kühler irgendwie nachrüsten? Möchte nichts kaputt machen und welche wären kompatibel?


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. Juli 2013)

Wenn du den AMD boxed Kühler verwendest, würde fast jeder Kühler eine deutliche Verbesserung darstellen. Ich nennen einige Beispiele: Scythe Mugen 4, EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 wären meine Favoriten. Andere können dir sicherlich noch mehrere, auch hochpreisigere Lüfter empfehlen, mit den von mir empfohlenen solltest du aber absolute Ruhe haben und auch die Möglichkeit ein oder 2 weitere Kerne deiner CPU über das BIOS freizuschalten um aus dem Phenom II X2 einen X4 zu machen. Siehe HIER


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Juli 2013)

In b4 Wasserkühlung.


----------



## Pylonz (29. Juli 2013)

Blut schrieb:


> Wenn du den AMD boxed Kühler verwendest, würde fast jeder Kühler eine deutliche Verbesserung darstellen. Ich nennen einige Beispiele: Scythe Mugen 4, EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 wären meine Favoriten. Andere können dir sicherlich noch mehrere, auch hochpreisigere Lüfter empfehlen, mit den von mir empfohlenen solltest du aber absolute Ruhe haben und auch die Möglichkeit ein oder 2 weitere Kerne deiner CPU über das BIOS freizuschalten um aus dem Phenom II X2 einen X4 zu machen. Siehe HIER



der Beitrag hilft mir schon mal sehr Danke und diese Kühler passen darauf?  Gucke ich mir gleich mal an , ich kann aus meinem Prozessor einen x4 machen ohne noch irgendwas zu kaufen?


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Juli 2013)

Es gibt ja einen Grund, warum ein X4 zu einem X3 oder X2 "kastriert" wurde.


> Es gibt keine Garantie, dass sich bei allen AM2+ / AM3-CPUs die Kerne frei schalten lassen, da die vom Hersteller deaktivierten Kerne defekt sein können.




Und nicht jeder X2 ist ein kastrierter X4


----------



## bemuehung (29. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Link geht net


komisch  jetzt aber

hmm irgendwie wird der Link immer geschreddert :/ muss am Forum liegen


----------



## Pylonz (29. Juli 2013)

Ok aber Lohnt sich der Versuch ? Also nachdem ich mir einen neuen kühler geholt habe .  Eher Scythe 4 Santana oder Scythe 4 Mugen? Da steht ja bei beiden passend für alle Sockel?


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. Juli 2013)

ASRock bietet die UCC Funktion ja selbst an und sie würden es wohl nicht tun, wenn dadurch ernsthaft was am system zerstört werden könnte. Falls der Rechner nach der Aktivierung der Funktion nicht starten sollte, denke ich dass es mit einem simplen CMOS Resett (manuell über die Pins auf dem Mainboard) wieder laufen müsste. Du kannst dich ja mal noch genauer informieren im Internet such einfach mal nach "ASRock UCC". Und ja, dein Phenom II X2 hat in jedem Fall 2 deaktivierte Kerne, ob einer oder beide davon defekt sind, ist nur mit Probieren herauszufinden. Zum Kühler, ich würde den Mugen 4 nehmen. Oder halt den Brocken 2. Die Entscheidung hängt bei dir.


----------



## Pylonz (29. Juli 2013)

Ok dann werde ich den Mugen 40 nehmen, wie teuer ist so ein Einbau ca?


----------



## bemuehung (29. Juli 2013)

hast du mal n Spiel gestartet und den CPU Lüfter einfach angehalten um zu gucken wie laut die Grafikkarte ist ?

den Einbau kannst du selbst machen aber ich sag mal so es bringt ja nix wenn der CPU Lüfter jetzt leise ist und die Grafikkarte lärmt


----------



## Ogil (29. Juli 2013)

Da der Rechner schon etwas aelter ist und die Frage gerade jetzt kommt wo es so schoen warm ist: Erstmal das Vorhandene sauber machen! Wahrscheinlich ist das Ding zugestaubt wie sonstwas und versucht deshalb mit hoeheren Drehzahlen gegen die Temps anzukaempfen...


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. Juli 2013)

Eure Einwände bzgl. Grafikkarte und saubermachen sind natürlich berechtigt, aber selbst wenn kein Staubkorn am AMD Boxed Lüfter hängt und die Grafikkarte nicht die leiseste ist, ist der trotzdem noch total laut. 
Bzgl. des Einbaus, beim Kühler liegt eine Anleitung dabei, darin befolgst du einfach die Schritte die bei AMD stehen und fertig (ich vermute mal Mainboard rausnehmen, alten Kühler runter, mit etwas papier saubermachen, wärmeleitpaste drauf (soltle dem Kühler beiliegen), Kühler drauf, hinten festschrauben, Mainboard rein -fertig) Die Montage würde in etwa nochmal soviel kosten wie der Kühler, deswegen suboptimal.
Wenn du dann den neuen Kühler drauf hast solltest du wirklich mal das ASRock UCC ausprobieren, könnte imemrhin deine CPU-Leistung immens steigern.


----------



## Pylonz (29. Juli 2013)

Ja ich werde mir den Kühler holen, aber so einen Einbau trau ich mir nicht zu , wenn ich schon lese Mainboard raus^^


----------



## Pylonz (29. Juli 2013)

bemuehung schrieb:


> hast du mal n Spiel gestartet und den CPU Lüfter einfach angehalten um zu gucken wie laut die Grafikkarte ist ?
> 
> den Einbau kannst du selbst machen aber ich sag mal so es bringt ja nix wenn der CPU Lüfter jetzt leise ist und die Grafikkarte lärmt



muss ich wohl mal testen, also die Haupt Lautstärke kommt vom CPU Kühler

[font=verdana, helvetica, arial, sans-serif]Scythe hat seinem Kühlboliden Mugen eine Überarbeitung spendiert. Dabei wurden die Alulamellen überarbeitet und der Slipstream-Lüfter wurde durch einen Glidestream-Lüfter ersetzt. Es wird nun auch der Sockel 1150 unterstützt und es gibt ein neues Montagesystem, das einen Einbau ohne Entfernen des Mainboards ermöglicht. Was der Mugen 4 taugt, könnt ihr in unserem ausführlichen Testbericht nachlesen! [/font]
[font=verdana, helvetica, arial, sans-serif]
[/font][font="verdana, helvetica, arial, sans-serif"]Muss ich mal rausfinden ob ich das selber machen kann.[/font]


----------



## Konov (1. August 2013)

Hab selbst nen Coolermaster TX3 (oder so ähnlich) auf der CPU sitzen, mit temps hatte ich nie probleme. Glaub das ding hat damals 30 euro gekostet, nur als Anregung falls du noch nachm Lüfter suchst


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. August 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Da der Rechner schon etwas aelter ist und die Frage gerade jetzt kommt wo es so schoen warm ist: Erstmal das Vorhandene sauber machen! Wahrscheinlich ist das Ding zugestaubt wie sonstwas und versucht deshalb mit hoeheren Drehzahlen gegen die Temps anzukaempfen...


Man man da muss man aber weit scrollen bis zum simplen:
PC saubergemacht? bei neuerdings steigender lautstärke ist das im sommer immer der erste grund


----------



## Pylonz (2. August 2013)

Der pc ist sauber , ist nur die Fragenich es als Laie schaffe einen Lüfter einzubauen


----------



## Konov (3. August 2013)

Pylonz schrieb:


> Der pc ist sauber , ist nur die Fragenich es als Laie schaffe einen Lüfter einzubauen



Nicht so schwierig... 
1. ist ne anleitung dabei, war jedenfalls bei mir so
und
2. wird an handwerklicher begabung nur ein minimum gefordert, was echt fast jeder hat

hab 2010 meinen ersten eigenen rechner zusammengebaut und CPU Lüfter ging auch irgendwie... bissl rumschrauben, draufstecken, fertig.

Es ist keine Kernphysik!


----------



## Klos1 (3. August 2013)

Pylonz schrieb:


> Der pc ist sauber , ist nur die Fragenich es als Laie schaffe einen Lüfter einzubauen



Mach dir Fotos, auf denen du siehst, wo gerade welcher Stecker sitzt und dann stöpselst du alles aus, schraubst das Ding raus, machst den Lüfter gemäß Anleitung dran, schraubst es wieder rein und machst die Stecker wieder drauf.
Kein Ding.  Es gibt fast keine Stecker mehr, die man wo anders anstecken könnte, als da, wo sie hingehören. Du könntest höchstens welche vergessen. Aber dafür hast du ja die Fotos. Da kann eigentlich kaum was schief gehen.
Mach halt alles ein bisschen mit Gefühl und übertreib es nicht, beim anziehen, der Schrauben.

Wenn du Fragen hast und es nicht mehr zusammen bekommst, dann poste hier einfach Fotos zum derzeitgen Stand der Dinge. Den bekommen wir schon wieder zusammen.


----------



## Pylonz (4. August 2013)

Ok danke euch allen!!!


----------



## Rabaz (4. August 2013)

Pylonz schrieb:


> Hallo Community , mein PC ist in letzer Zeit sehr laut , ......



In dem Fall ist reinigen die Lösung. Jedenfalls wenn man ausschließen kann, erstens in letzter Zeit irgendwie aus Versehen einen schlechteren Lüfter eingebaut und das ganze dann zweitens auch noch wieder vergessen zu haben. 


Staubsauger ran holen, unten das breite Teil abmachen, und das Rohr mal kurz vor alle Lüfter (Prozessor, Netzteil, Graka) und Kühlrippen halten und alles ist wieder Tutti. Vorsicht nicht das Ding da rein hauen in die Bauteile, Finger dazwischen halten oder so.

Wollte ich noch mal so hingeschrieben haben damit jetzt nicht jeder der mal seinen PC hört glaubt er müsse irgendwas umbauen. Zudem ist ja auch gerade mal eine Hitzewelle und bei 38 Grad schnauft ihr selber ja auch mal etwas mehr als bei 18, und euch schmeißt deswegen ja auch niemand weg.


----------



## Pylonz (6. August 2013)

Hab mir letztendlich den Scythe Kantana 3 geholt, da mir dort der Einbau am leichtesten erschien. Habe es auch geschafft, Lüfter sitzt und läuft. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe hier, jetzt kann ich ASROCK UCC mal versuchen.


----------



## Pylonz (6. August 2013)

Hilfe!! Nach asrock ucc bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz und es piept nicht beim hochfahren ohje habe alles nach Anleitung gemacht Bitte hilfe


----------



## Pylonz (6. August 2013)

Ohman ich bereue es so verdammt kann ich das mit cpu freischalten irgendwie rückgängig machen???? Alles am arsch grade kein Monitor Signal und kein piep dank as rock ucc (


----------



## bemuehung (6. August 2013)

nimm mal die Mainboardbatterie für 1-2Min raus

der Katana3 ist ok wobei ich den Alpenfön Stella da besser finde in der Preis-/Größenregion

ich würde wie auf der ersten Seite schonmal gesagt und verlinkt noch 2x120mm 700-900rpm Gehäuselüfter einbauen, auch das die Grafikkarte noch bissl besser atmen kann


----------



## Pylonz (6. August 2013)

also habe mit dem Mainboard Handbuch cmos ressetet hab zwar jetzt, ASROCK UCC war im bios wieder auf disabled ist wohl besser so^^, PC läuft dafür jetzt wieder, war das ein Zeichen dafür dass die Kerne defekt sind?


----------



## Pylonz (6. August 2013)

naja ich schaue heut abend nochmal, was ich da machen kann


----------



## bemuehung (6. August 2013)

stand ja sicher darunter auf [All Cores] kannst ja mal testen was es da noch gibt

kaputtmachen kannst nix, vielleicht kriegst aber 3 Kerne frei


----------



## Pylonz (6. August 2013)

Kann ich eig theoretisch nen besseren AM3 Prozessor kaufen und einfach den alten rausmachen und neuen rein? ist ja nur 1 Hebel? oder muss ich da noch was beachten?


----------



## Klos1 (7. August 2013)

Ja, kannst du. Und ist auch nicht schwer. Hebel aufmachen, alten raus und neuen rein. Wärmeleitpaste drauf und Kühler wieder draufschauben und fertig ist. Beachten solltest du nur, dass du halt auch einen Prozessor kaufst, der auch offiziell von deinem Mainboard untersützt wird. Auf der Herstellerseite findet sich eine Liste aller CPUs, die du einbauen kannst.


----------

